# Elektronikas forums >  Kurš var uzmeistarot? - Indukcijas sildītājs 2000w

## Lomix

Sveiki. meklēju kādu, kurš varētu uzbūvēt indukcijas sildītāju.

Pats no tā neko nesaprotu, bet sildītāju vajag.

Bildē redzams apmēram, kas interesē. uz 220 vai 12v ir vienalga, kā vieglāk uzbūvēt. vēlamā jauda būtu ap 2000w. pārējās detaļas tad jau izrunāsim.

Ja ir kādas idejas, kurš var dabūt kautko tādu gatavu, būtu ļoti pateicīgs  :: 

Paldies.

----------


## janis1003

Un kur ir probleema pasham pakustinaat maati googli kaut vai? muusu kjiinieshu draugi visu piedaavaa gatavu!
Nu pas tev, lai nav jaameklee KURS meistaros https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...duction+heater

----------


## Lomix

Biju jau atradis, tikai daudz kas neatbilst manām prasībām

----------


## Powerons

Nosauc cenu ko maksāsi,
pēc tam mēs paskatīsimies vai ir vērts izskatīt tavas prasības.

----------


## Obsis

1) Drīksti atbraukt pačolēt kā tādu taisa un kā tāds izskatās. Šobrīd man uz galda 5 kW 450 kHz. 
2) drīksti pasūtināt no Čainas, ap tūkstoti, 35 kW kaut kas ap 20 kHz.
3) ir vairākas labas konstrukcijas, no kurām Roijera shēma ir lētākais risinājums bet pilns tilts ir jaudīgākais. Visa note ir kondensatoru baterija, jo "īstie" rūpnieciskas kvalitātes kondiņi maksā apmēram pāris tūkstošus gabalā un vajag tos ņebosj divi duči. Tāpēc parasti tos aizvieto ar ķekaru ķekariem ar plēves rullīšiem, kurus smagākajos gadījumos mērcē ūdenī vai vismaz liekl ventilatora pūsmā. Montāžas ģeometrija ir esenciāla. Labākais variants ir 3x8 mm vara skavas, kas slīd pa 6 mm vara cauruli spirālei, ko dzesē dens, ja skavu zaru skaits 3 un uz abām pusēm, tad izdodas iemānīt tuvu pie 50 kondiņiem. Alternatīva ir 2 kV SMD kondiņi, jo tad var iemānīt vairākus simtus gabalu, tādējādi panākot vēl lielāku reaktīvo jaudu.
Literatŗa - viens labs saits ir rašas sibīrijas kalnu institūtā ļoti skaisti aprakstīts ar visām modifikācijām, otrs ir DIY aprakstu lapās godīgo cilvēku valodā, tā ka neslinko uzsist atbilstošos taustiņus klaviatūrā. Ideāls mācību līdzēklis ir BABAT - indukcionnij nagrev, bibliogrāfisks retums bet man ir djvu formātā. Drīkst palūgt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik lielu dzelzi un cik ātri var uzsildīt līdz baltkvēlei ar tādu jaudu?
Kāds ir ūdens plūsmas ātrums tādam sildītājam caur to vara trubu?
Kā notiek regulēšana, pārspraužot dažādas konfigurācijas sildītājus, esmu redzējis tādus rūpnieciski ražotajiem sildiītājiem - plāksnēm, dažāda diametra trubām?

----------


## next

Taads (2KW) indukcijas sildiitaajs tak tagad bezmaz katraa otraa virtuvee darbojas.
Jeb es ko nesaprotu?

----------


## Lomix

Jā, bet vai var pārveidot, lai būtu ar tādu trubiņas spirāli un kompaktāks, vai pat to spirāli dabūt vadā lai var vicināties.

----------


## Elfs

Nafig jāvicinās ?
Indukcijas sildīšana nav vienkārsha shtelle.
Svarīgas ir sildāmā materiāla elektriskās un magnētiskās īpashības utt.
Kamēr tu te konkrēti nepateiksi ko gribi darīt tāda pohainu fukšu ļurināšana vien būs ....

----------


## Lomix

jāvicinās, jo vajag, piemēram virs galvas un vel ne tik viegli pieejamās vietās ielīst ar to verķi, lai konstrukcijām vecās skrūves dabūtu vaļā, kur ar atklātu liesmu aizliegts.
sildāmā virsma ir tērauda skrūves un uzgriežņi līdz 30mm diam.

aparātu vajag pēc iespējas kompaktāku vai pagarināt tai spirālei kājas, lai varu izlocīt kā vajag.

jaudu nezinu, iespējams var uzsildīt ar mazāku jaudu.

----------


## karloslv

Sildot skrÅ«ves, tÄs izpleÅ¡as un iespieÅ¾as vÄl labÄk - vai tas palÄ«dzÄs tÄs atskrÅ«vÄt?

----------


## simistors

> Sildot skrÅ«ves, tÄs izpleÅ¡as un iespieÅ¾as vÄl labÄk - vai tas palÄ«dzÄs tÄs atskrÅ«vÄt?


 Autoservisos gadiem lieto Å¡Ädas ierÄ«ces... SkrÅ«ves nÄk vaÄ¼Ä kÄ jaunas un praktiski neiespÄjami nosvilinÄt rumaku. ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Karloslv - jÄ, lomixa aprakstÄ«tais instruments tieÅ¡i tiek lietots ierÅ«sÄjuÅ¡u, karsuÅ¡u un citu skrÅ«vju izkustinÄÅ¡anai. KolÄÄ£is bija meklÄjis kur ko tÄdu piedÄvÄ un cik maksÄ. RÄdÄ«ja arÄ« video ar tÄdu. Laikam stipra uzkarÅ¡ana skrÅ«vi izkustina un atbrÄ«vo.

----------


## Lomix

Tikai tÄ var dabÅ«t vaÄ¼Ä ierÅ«sÄjuÅ¡as/ieÄduÅ¡Äs skrÅ«ves! Ar autogenu nokarsÄ sÄrtu un griez tik vaÄ¼Ä

----------


## Elfs

Ar Å«deni induktoram nav tur nekas Ä«paÅ¡s vajadzÄ«gs- ka tik spiÄkas resnuma strÅ«kliÅa tek- pietiks kaut ar auto stikla tÄ«rÄ«taja motorÄ«ti.
Jaudu- nu tÄ uz aci 3-4 kW vajadzÄtu pietikt- tas atkarÄ«gs- cik ilgi esi gatavs ar to kloÄ·i tur tupÄt pie skrÅ«ves un gaidÄ«t.
Ar 4 kW tÄda 30 mm skrÅ«ve pÄc minÅ«tes jau bÅ«s Å¡Ä·idra  :: 
TÄlÄk- lieta tÄda ka induktoru tev vajag tad ar kÄdiem 2-3 vijumiem, jo no 10 vijumiem jau jÄga nebÅ«s-cik tad tÄ skrÅ«ve tur augsta. Un vijumu skaits un tÄ fÄ«dera (vada uzbÅ«ve) tas ir saistÄ«ts ar tÄdu jÄdzienu kÄ frekvence, un to vislabÄk bÅ«tu noÅ¡pikot no jau reÄla darbojoÅ¡Äs aparÄta.

----------


## Lomix

SrÅ«ve nav augsta, kÄdi 20mm max un izkausÄt nevajag í ½í¸ vajag tikai sarkanu, aparÄts nedarbosies caurÄm dienÄm bez apstÄjas, 1h dienÄ ar lielÄm pauzÄm. Par jaudu iznÄk jo jaudÄ«gÄks jo dÄrgÄks un lielÄks, a vajadzÄtu tÄ lai to visu verÄ·i var cilÄt ar vienu roku.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pirms kÄdiem 10 gadiem vienÄ izstÄdÄ redzÄju tÄdu verÄ·i, kas laikam bija tieÅ¡i domÄts visÄdai pÄrvietoÅ¡anai - tÄ pamata kaste, protams bija stacionÄra, bet , ja pareizi atceros, tÄ sildoÅ¡Ä spole un gala tranzistori ar Å«dens dzesi bija samontÄti rokturÄ«. Gan spoli, gan gala tranzistoru radiatorus dzesÄja ar Å«deni, kas tika pievadÄ«ts un aizvadÄ«ts laikam pa 2 pÄriem trubiÅu - kaut kÄ tÄ tur bija. Uz to rokturi vÄl gÄja pÄris vadu no baroÅ¡anas bloka uz tiem tranzistoriem. BaroÅ¡anas bloks, Å«dens bundulis, lielais radiators un ventilators bija kastÄ, kas stÄvÄja uz grÄ«das.

https://www.begaspecialtools.com/en/products/mounting/inductionheaters/standard-induction-heaters/betex-iductor-1/betex-iductor-1-230v-ce-incl-flexible-inductor-2mtr-heat-resistant-gloves-max150c/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SC_efo8X7o   video

*Optional* 
Set of 9 inductors, consisting of 8 induction spirals in sizes  min/max ID: 18-52 mm (bolt sizes M8- M30) and 1 U-inductor, ID 160 mm;  all easy to exchange
Flexibele inductor, 1.1 mtr


Kaut kas gatavs

----------


## Lomix

Potams, ka ir gatavi, tikai tÄ cena...  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Potams, ka ir gatavi, tikai tÄ cena...


 Past vari (ja mÄki) uztaisÄ«t lÄtÄk, bet ja pasÅ«tÄ«si tad tÄ cena uz individuÄlu pasÅ«tÄ«jumu ne pavisam nebÅ«s salda  :: 
RÅ«pnieciski raÅ¾ots lielÄko tiesu ir krietni lÄtÄks par individuÄli izgatavotu verÄ·i vienÄ eksemplÄrÄ.

----------


## Lomix

Tur jau tÄ lieta, ka pats neko nesaprotu no tÄ.
TapÄc meklÄju kÄdu, kurÅ¡ var,saprot,mÄk izveidot/pÄrveidot nezinu kÄ vel uzmeistarot to ierÄ«ci.
Nevajag man nekÄdu pro lÄ«meÅa utt...domÄju ka ir iespÄjams lÄtÄk dabÅ«t to gatavu ar daÅ¾ÄdÄm konfigurÄm

----------


## Raimonds1

Pievērs uzmanību jaudai tam verķim - tikai 1.2kW. Tam ķīniešu interneta lētajam brīnumam cik bija - 500W?

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Cik lielu dzelzi un cik ātri var uzsildīt līdz baltkvēlei ar tādu jaudu?""
Ar 2-3 kW nagla uzkarst līdz ķiršukrāsai apmēram 3 sek, bet M8 skrūve apmēram 1 min. Savukārt ar 35 kW tas notiek reizes 10 ātrāk.
RE:""Kāds ir ūdens plūsmas ātrums tādam sildītājam caur to vara trubu?""
Minimāls un bez uzskaites/mērīšanas. Lai tikai tek cauri vispār. Tai skaitā pat pa 35 kW, kur 6...8 mm kapara caurulītes dotā plūsma ir gana ar atliektiem galiem.
RE:""Kā notiek regulēšana, pārspraužot dažādas konfigurācijas sildītājus,  esmu redzējis tādus rūpnieciski ražotajiem sildiītājiem - plāksnēm,  dažāda diametra trubām?""
Par jaunu ieštellē rezonansi, parasti mainot frekvenci un ar acs kaktiņu vērojot ampermetru. Rūpnieciskajiem ir adaptīvs pašpieregulēšanās automāts, kas kontrolē fāzes nobīdi.
RE:""vajag, piemēram virs galvas un vel ne tik viegli pieejamās vietās ielīst  ar to verķi, lai konstrukcijām vecās skrūves dabūtu vaļā""
Mag lauks ārpus spoles praktiski neizplatās. Nu varbūt zem procenta ir.Pat jau spoles augšdaļā tās iekšpusē ir būtiska parauga T krišanās. Eksistē daudzas spoļu konfigurācijas, parasta cilindriska, koniska ar pēdējā vijujma pretvcijumu, kas ļauj levitēt izkausēto piciņu, kā arī atvērtā planārā tipa spoles - pēdējām ir diezgan labs lauks uz sāniem vismaz līdz collas attālumam. Pēdējās zbūvi vārdos ietērpt tā pagrūti, drīzāk jāatnāk un parādīšu, varēs nofočēt.

----------


## sharps

Jautājums tīri zinātniskas intereses pēc. Vai ar šo alumīniju var kausēt?

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vai tiešām ar 3kW tik lēnām uzsilst? Tad jau vajag 35 kW. Nebūtu slikti tērauda virsmas rūdīšanai. Tur pa 20 sek. vajadzētu virsmu uzsildīt sarkanu.

----------

